# Noticing same group of people at WH all the time



## marsmaple (Apr 23, 2017)

In my local prime now and Amazon fresh warehouse I see about four to six individuals always at the warehouse and able to write their names on the list and pick up packages. Some of them wear Amazon logo'd apparel to make them seem more professional. I see these people every time I've been at the warehouse, and I have been doing flex for over six months. They are not the types who wait at the WH fishing for blocks; they are there already having been checked in.

How are these individuals able to receive blocks so consistently? I'm thinking that they write their name on the list (the dispatchers rarely check whether the people who have added their names on the list are checked in the system), and once they scan a barcode, that registers them for the delivery, even though they have not checked in. I noticed in the app it's possible to scan barcodes while not checked in. 

Does anyone know more about how these regulars are always able to obtain work while everyone else is swiping away without any luck?


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Bots


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Ask them


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

marsmaple said:


> In my local prime now and Amazon fresh warehouse I see about four to six individuals always at the warehouse and able to write their names on the list and pick up packages. Some of them wear Amazon logo'd apparel to make them seem more professional. I see these people every time I've been at the warehouse, and I have been doing flex for over six months. They are not the types who wait at the WH fishing for blocks; they are there already having been checked in.
> 
> How are these individuals able to receive blocks so consistently? I'm thinking that they write their name on the list (the dispatchers rarely check whether the people who have added their names on the list are checked in the system), and once they scan a barcode, that registers them for the delivery, even though they have not checked in. I noticed in the app it's possible to scan barcodes while not checked in.
> 
> Does anyone know more about how these regulars are always able to obtain work while everyone else is swiping away without any luck?


And every time they are there they say "Miss Maple is here every time I am. I wonder how she does it?"
Maybe you can share a screenshot of the magical screen in the app that allows you to scan without being checked in?


----------



## andvhbk (Apr 19, 2015)

boss's friend or relatives, maybe?
btw how do you scan bar code without checking in? and how do you check in without a schedule?


----------



## Another SD driver (Jan 25, 2016)

Those wearing Amazon apparel are more than likely Scoobeez drivers. As I understand it, they make less contracting through Scoobeez but have a bit more of a reliable schedule. 

Not sure what app version you are using, but everyone that drives for Flex would love to know how you are able to scan a package without 1) getting hours and 2) checking in. 

Also, every warehouse is different. Every dispatcher is different. How it works where you live might not apply to anyone else here.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

it's consistently like that at UCA1 too, and we don't use Scoobeez anymore, everyone is part of Flex.

I think once you've been doing this a while and you're a reliable driver, you can get the warehouse managers to drop you shifts.

It's also the same people that know the patterns as to when shifts are dropped, so they don't spend hours having to fish.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it's consistently like that at UCA1 too, and we don't use Scoobeez anymore, everyone is part of Flex.
> 
> I think once you've been doing this a while and you're a reliable driver, you can get the warehouse managers to drop you shifts.
> 
> *It's also the same people that know the patterns as to when shifts are dropped, so they don't spend hours having to fish.*


Even if you knew exactly when the blocks are dropped, you still would only have a small chance of getting it, assuming you're swiping manually and not botting. That's what it's like at my warehouse. People could camp at the warehouse and see when the manager drop the block, but they still are not guaranteed to be able to grab it. Sometimes, what the manager does is wait until 5 minutes from block start time to drop the block. That way, only the people that are at the warehouse can grab it and make it on time. But it doesn't happen a lot.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> Even if you knew exactly when the blocks are dropped, you still would only have a small chance of getting it, assuming you're swiping manually and not botting. That's what it's like at my warehouse. People could camp at the warehouse and see when the manager drop the block, but they still are not guaranteed to be able to grab it. Sometimes, what the manager does is wait until 5 minutes from block start time to drop the block. That way, only the people that are at the warehouse can grab it and make it on time. But it doesn't happen a lot.


I use the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help grab blocks.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

marsmaple said:


> In my local prime now and Amazon fresh warehouse I see about four to six individuals always at the warehouse and able to write their names on the list and pick up packages. Some of them wear Amazon logo'd apparel to make them seem more professional. I see these people every time I've been at the warehouse, and I have been doing flex for over six months. They are not the types who wait at the WH fishing for blocks; they are there already having been checked in.
> 
> How are these individuals able to receive blocks so consistently? I'm thinking that they write their name on the list (the dispatchers rarely check whether the people who have added their names on the list are checked in the system), and once they scan a barcode, that registers them for the delivery, even though they have not checked in. I noticed in the app it's possible to scan barcodes while not checked in.
> 
> Does anyone know more about how these regulars are always able to obtain work while everyone else is swiping away without any luck?


Yah brah stop fishing start living!


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I use the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help grab blocks.


Huh?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Huh?


it kind of acts like an auto tap


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> it kind of acts like an auto tap


Where can I get


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

amazonflexguy said:


> Where can I get


lol it's not an app, you have to create it using the Switch Control feature on iPhone. idk how to do it, someone set it up for me.


----------



## Magik0722 (Jun 5, 2016)

Most likely they're Scoobeez drivers.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Think our WH UCA6 is no longer using scoobeez either in the near future.

Feel bad for them but it's not like I made the decision.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> I use the Switch Control feature on iPhone to help grab blocks.


Been reading up on this Switch Control feature and it seems like you can set it up to function like a bot would on Android. I personally don't have an iPhone tho so can't test it out.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Basmati said:


> Been reading up on this Switch Control feature and it seems like you can set it up to function like a bot would on Android. I personally don't have an iPhone tho so can't test it out.


I don't have a bot so I can't compare, but using the feature on iPhone is the quickest way you can possibly grab a block, and I still miss a lot of blocks, but it definitely helps.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I stay busy doing it the old fashioned way but definitely spend alot of time checking for blocks


----------

